# Got some Qview of my first fatties



## jrod62 (Jun 18, 2011)

I got some great ideas from this web site. Here Qview of a breakfest fattie and pizza fattie.


























breakfast fattie all roll up, next the bacon weave







Not bad for first weave (thanks to cowgirl "how to" instructions)













all done,







Money shot!!!!!  This was the first one , now wife wants one every weekend !







Pizza Fattie







Pizza Fattie cut open







And some pig candy . Want to thank everyone who post all the different ideas to

smoke. I have tried alot of them from Boston Butts ,to ABTS, bacon wrap meatball, chicken

bites wrap in bacon, meatloaf. thanks to post i seen yesterday , smoked brats with Jalapeno

wrap in bacon. Which will go on in few hours with the boston butt that I put on at 6 this morning.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 18, 2011)

You did a great job!!!

Glad to hear my instructions were helpful. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Thanks....


----------



## jrod62 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks, can't wait to try the brats with the Jalapeno u posted


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 18, 2011)

jrod62 said:


> Thanks, can't wait to try the brats with the Jalapeno u posted


Jrod, those are some of my favorites when camping! I love em.

I forgot to say... Welcome to the forum!


----------



## africanmeat (Jun 18, 2011)

nice looks great the pizza breakfast gives me an idea


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 18, 2011)

Looks great!!

Nice pics too!!

  Craig


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 21, 2011)

Great looking fattie! I've got to try the pizza dough idea. It looks delicious!


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 21, 2011)

AWESOME.................


----------

